# Wyndham Club Access deals?



## arthur06 (Dec 8, 2015)

I am looking into a WCA contract but am trying to figure out what is a good deal and what isn't. I'm looking for 154k to 231k contract range. I am in no hurry to buy anything, but want more info.

We own DVC and like the flexible point systems.

I found this listing on ebay and was watching it. Can anyone tell me if its a good deal? Its already sold, but just looking for expert advice.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-CLUB-ACCESS-84-000-POINTS-ANNUAL-TIMESHARE-/311498400029?hash=item4886c0611d:g:dm4AAOSwjVVV3zN3&autorefresh=true


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 8, 2015)

I've seen them going for $5/1000 or less during this slow season, including closing costs.  With closing costs, this one is about $7.50 (estimated, didn't do the math).  They go for $12 and up during the higher demand Summer season.

84K isn't a lot of points.  I would want at least 200K. There is no harm in stitching together multiple small contracts to get where you want to be if you get a great price on them.  The Club Fee Minimum will really skew your MF cost per thousand upward if you hold only one small contract.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 8, 2015)

*CWA ... Club Wyndham Access ...*

As for 84,000 points .. can't do much with those few points. Wyndham likes multiples of 77K for such things as Housekeeping Credits, Reservation Transactions and booking units.

1 bdr units in older resorts during PRIME time general use 126,000. Now, 126K might get you a studio in either PRIME or the next lower season, Studio unit.

If you want the NEWEST resort and a STUDIO ... look to buy 154,000 points or more. Want a 1bdr unit in NYC ... for a week ... that is 450,000 points.  For a FRI and SAT night in NYC ... that will cost you 180,000 points.


----------



## arthur06 (Dec 8, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-CLU...355444?hash=item3ab812fd74:g:dm4AAOSwjVVV3zN3

Here is another one. But by your math, this is slightly overpriced at this time?

$99+$199+299= $597/77,000 points  ... so that puts this at $7.75 per 1000

I don't mind buying a few different contracts, do they link them all together into a master account?

Is there any advantage to buying several smaller contracts?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 8, 2015)

Each contract has a $299 transfer fee to Wyndham when you buy and when you sell. Adds up REAL QUICK.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 8, 2015)

arthur06 said:


> I am looking into a WCA contract but am trying to figure out what is a good deal and what isn't. I'm looking for 154k to 231k contract range. I am in no hurry to buy anything, but want more info.
> 
> We own DVC and like the flexible point systems.
> 
> ...



there was a thread here 6 months ago that talked about CWA contracts being few and far between and when they were available fetching something between $15 and $20/1000 points.  Then before the thread died the multiple CWA contracts popped up on ebay and the price began to fall. 

Today a 280k contract sold for under $500 (incl closing and transfer)   so under $2/1000 

is yours a good deal?  sure,  can you do better? sure.  Id hold out for one that met my needs a little better, but I wouldnt hold out too long.. I predict prices will be up to a penny a point again by spring


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 8, 2015)

ronparise said:


> there was a thread here 6 months ago that talked about CWA contracts being few and far between and when they were available fetching something between $15 and $20/1000 points.  Then before the thread died the multiple CWA contracts popped up on ebay and the price began to fall.
> 
> Today a 280k contract sold for under $500 (incl closing and transfer)   so under $2/1000
> 
> is yours a good deal?  sure,  can you do better? sure.  Id hold out for one that met my needs a little better, but I wouldnt hold out too long.. I predict prices will be up to a penny a point again by spring



and a little while before that there was this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321913647219?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

which was 654K points for $102.75. 

Now, I wouldn't hold out for another deal like that one. But you can get better value with a single larger contract rather than several smaller ones. There are really only a couple of reasons to get a couple of smaller ones:

1. you want to deed them differently from each other (say you want to add your adult children to one small deed to get them onto the account, but to limit their timeshare responsibility)

2. you plan to divest a portion of your points rather than the full amount so you want 2 contracts

3. you want to be able to "split" between heirs (but make sure they want them first!)

Really, unless you have one of these types of circumstances, you'd be better off targeting a contract in the 231-308K range.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Dec 8, 2015)

4. You want to start small (or at least not large) and grow as you learn the system, experience the resorts, and determine for sure if you really want more points and the commitment of paying those maintenance fees.

Plus I think some people are just plain lucky to get those low cost contracts at a specific date and time when there wasn't someone else seriously competing.  All it takes is one other interested person to drive up the bids.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 9, 2015)

CruiseGuy said:


> 4. You want to start small (or at least not large) and grow as you learn the system, experience the resorts, and determine for sure if you really want more points and the commitment of paying those maintenance fees.
> 
> Plus I think some people are just plain lucky to get those low cost contracts at a specific date and time when there wasn't someone else seriously competing.  All it takes is one other interested person to drive up the bids.




Its been said that "the harder I work, the luckier I get"  

Did I get lucky with the million points deeded at Smokey Mountains I picked up recently for $800  (mf is less than CWA)?? Sure I did. But I spend a lot of time on ebay bidding on several contracts a week. ie I work at it)  So far this quarter Ive won nearly 5 million points at under $3/1000 points.  (is that luck or hard work)

So if you want to buy a Wyndham Points contract set your price and bid on every auction that would meet your needs. until you meet your goals.


----------



## Jiml777 (Dec 14, 2015)

*Early booking at CWA resorts with non-dealer points*

I understand Wyndham now has 65 or so resorts under the CWA umbrella.  Can you use CWA points to book 13 months out at any CWA resort, or are you limited to booking 11 months out?


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 14, 2015)

Jiml777 said:


> I understand Wyndham now has 65 or so resorts under the CWA umbrella.  Can you use CWA points to book 13 months out at any CWA resort, or are you limited to booking 11 months out?



13 months out, limited by the number of points CWA owns in that resort.

In other words, if CWA owns 10 million points at a resort, CWA members can't reserve 15 million points worth of accommodations during ARP.

At least that's how I understand it.  I've been wrong before


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 14, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> 13 months out, limited by the number of points CWA owns in that resort.
> 
> In other words, if CWA owns 10 million points at a resort, CWA members can't reserve 15 million points worth of accommodations during ARP.
> 
> At least that's how I understand it.  I've been wrong before



And also ... at the older resorts (like Sea Gardens and Santa Barbara in Pompano Beach, FL) ... the ARP is limited to the underlying Fixed Deeded Weeks held by the CWA trust. The only UDI points at those 2 resorts are SOME points at the SG/Ocean Palms tower ... but most units were SOLD as Fixed Deeded weeks and only 'some' were converted (more Wyndham income) to Points.


----------



## ls4569 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Club Wyndam Access Points*

Hi Everyone,
I already own (bought before TUG) - 450K points at Bali Hai in Hawaii.  We paid way too much, but now find that our trading power is not that good, within Wyndham and RCI. 
 A Wyndham "corporate" sales person called and is trying to get us to exchange our fixed week to 'club wyndham access" points (which would require that we spend $15K more (about $15/1000)
I asked about buying resale, like TUG suggests, but she told me that these resale points are treated differently (they are non-eligible points)  than corporate purchases - they have restricted uses and do not count to VIP status, restricted reservation windows and can't be used for upgrades.
Is this true?  
Lisa


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 17, 2015)

ls4569 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I already own (bought before TUG) - 450K points at Bali Hai in Hawaii.  We paid way too much, but now find that our trading power is not that good, within Wyndham and RCI. Best use of Wyndham points is to use them within the WYndham point system ... RCI is where you look for something when you didn't use all your points each year. Cost MORE money as you have to pay an exchange fee.
> 
> A Wyndham "corporate" sales person called and is trying to get us to exchange our fixed week to 'club wyndham access" points (which would require that we spend $15K more (about $15/1000)WHY are your surprised that the SALESMAN wants to SELL YOUR their newest, fix all product called Club Wyndham Access? NO SALE, NO COMMISSION CHECK!
> ...



Lisa,
Use the Wyndham points for Wyndham resorts stays. Wyndham is bring the Shell resorts slowly into Wyndham Vacation Club ... Plan and use your SILVER VIP membership to its fullest ... If you don't have enough points ... when you plan your vacations ... learn about *CREDIT POOLING *the points before your USE YEAR begins ....$39 is cheaper than an RCI exchange fee.

Above quote has my answers in slightly larger text.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 17, 2015)

ls4569 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I already own (bought before TUG) - 450K points at Bali Hai in Hawaii.  We paid way too much, but now find that our trading power is not that good, within Wyndham and RCI.
> A Wyndham "corporate" sales person called and is trying to get us to exchange our fixed week to 'club wyndham access" points (which would require that we spend $15K more (about $15/1000)
> I asked about buying resale, like TUG suggests, but she told me that these resale points are treated differently (they are non-eligible points)  than corporate purchases - they have restricted uses and do not count to VIP status, restricted reservation windows and can't be used for upgrades.
> ...



VIP status, true.
Restricted reservation window:  Wrong.  If you were to find CWA points resale, they have exactly the same priority as retail points.  The difference is between Fixed Week Conversion and CWA, not retail and resale. 
Upgrades are a VIP status thing, so true.

How much are the upgrades and point discounts worth to you?


----------



## go-rebels (Dec 31, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> VIP status, true.
> Restricted reservation window:  Wrong.  If you were to find CWA points resale, they have exactly the same priority as retail points.  *The difference is between Fixed Week Conversion and CWA*, not retail and resale.
> Upgrades are a VIP status thing, so true.


Only for advanced priority reservations, correct?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 31, 2015)

go-rebels said:


> Only for advanced priority reservations, correct?



CWA for ARP is "different" than CWP ARP. And FIXED WEEK converted to CWP points only for an individual owner; fixed weeks OWNED by CWA are converted to points always ... and ARP within CWA is STILL only the underlying week.

I as an owner of F/W converted to CWP points KNOW and can request use of my unit during the ARP booking window.

As a member of CWA ... I get told I have ARP at a resort originally SOLD as Fixed Weeks ... except it REALLY is ONLY those weeks and units that CWA has in their TRUST.... which individual owners are not priviledged to know. Sounds great EXCEPT Santa Barbara in the CWA trust is lean on ownerships of weeks from Christmas to Easter .... the old owners are using them... (ie like ME.)


----------



## lake123 (Jan 15, 2016)

ronparise said:


> Its been said that "the harder I work, the luckier I get"
> 
> Did I get lucky with the million points deeded at Smokey Mountains I picked up recently for $800  (mf is less than CWA)?? Sure I did. But I spend a lot of time on ebay bidding on several contracts a week. ie I work at it)  So far this quarter Ive won nearly 5 million points at under $3/1000 points.  (is that luck or hard work)
> 
> So if you want to buy a Wyndham Points contract set your price and bid on every auction that would meet your needs. until you meet your goals.




Hi Ron and all,  It's me again. If you don't mind me asking a few stupid questions.  I just bought 180K points (2 contracts) and got escrow closed near end of last year (starting low) and thought that it was a good deal since i got it almost practically free. 

when i checked into all the resorts on the west coast on the myclubwyndham.com (I am in California), there aren't many good resorts.

The good ones, that I am interested, are all WorldMark or Wyndam Rewards, not ClubWyndham TS (which seems like a fault advertisement that they included in the map of available resorts).

I checked into Honolulu, they don't even have a resort.

Most of resorts, I have to book them 6 months or 8 months in advance to get the room on the week I wanted.  The good resort that I wanted, not even 9 months.  I don't even know when it will ever become available.  :-(

So, I ended up exchanging the 2015 to RCI, but (pooch!) RCI resorts are not great either.  I now have 180K in RCI and 180K for 2016 that I don't know what I should used them for.

I am trying to plan my family vacation 1 year ahead, which may has to be cancel (with penalty).

Also, I just learned that the RESALE points cannot be convert to Wyndham Reward points.
It seems like the Wyhdham corporate is treating owners (especially the resale owners) with no respect.  Why does anyone even want to own the Wyndham TS?  Uhg!  I must be missing something and don't understand.  What do you do with all your millions of points? 

Maybe I have been spoiled owning HGVC and DVC.

Thank you so much for posting / returning your opinions. 

_I am very new to Wyndham TS. Above are just my personal opinions.  I apologize if my opinions offend anyone._


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 15, 2016)

lake123 said:


> Hi Ron and all, ....
> [*]when i checked into all the resorts on the west coast on the myclubwyndham.com (I am in California), there aren't many good resorts.
> ..
> [*]The good ones, that I am interested, are all WorldMark or Wyndam Rewards, not ClubWyndham TS (which seems like a fault advertisement that they included in the map of available resorts).
> ...



lake123 ....

PLEASE read much more before you buy another ANYTHING.

I own a few Wyndham points and several Wyndham fixed weeks. But I live on the East Coast and have at least a dozen Wyndham resorts within a 3-4 hour drive. But my sibling collection has been moving WEST and I added to my timeshare ownership some Shell Vacation Club points (Worldmark is the other, but Shell had more locations I wanted... both are NOW managed by corporate Wyndham something). 

Wyndham (the points system) talks about and show that pretty picture map of ALL .. because it is a marketing ploy. The access is in the details which many times ONLY the full brought from Wyndham owners can (does NOT mean available) book the token and few reservations made available for booking.

Please read and ask WAY MORE questions before buying anything else. 

As for Beach Walk is on Oahu ... and was built ground up and is mainly CWP points booking. But your 180K of points gets you a lesser season and a 1bdr. Read about Credit Pooling your points ... giving you 2 or more years of points for one trip.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 15, 2016)

lake123 said:


> Hi Ron and all,  It's me again. If you don't mind me asking a few stupid questions.  I just bought 180K points (2 contracts) and got escrow closed near end of last year (starting low) and thought that it was a good deal since i got it almost practically free.
> 
> when i checked into all the resorts on the west coast on the myclubwyndham.com (I am in California), there aren't many good resorts.
> 
> ...



Your questions arent stupid, but they should have been asked before you made your first purchase

so in the same order as your post

(I) thought that it was a good deal since i got it almost practically free.   I learned a long time ago that value has very little to do with price. And whats important or valuable to one person may not be to another

when i checked into all the resorts on the west coast on the myclubwyndham.com (I am in California), there aren't many good   Here again what you think is "good" differs from what others  think is good> Canterbury, Harbour Lights, Oceanside Pier, Indio, Anaheim, Angels Camp and the affiliate and associate properties The Queen Mary and Vino Bello properties are all quite nice. And move a little East to Tahoe,Las Vegas, Park City, and the resorts in Colorado, Arizona and New Mexico are ok as well>  And for a Florida boy like myself, Texas seems like the West to me and there are resorts in San Antonio to visit, mot to mention the upper mid west, Chicago, Galena, and the Wisconsin Dells Now if by west you mean the  Northwest states of Idaho, Montana, Washingto and Oregon you are exactly right, Thats Worldmark Country. but if you had taken the time to understand what the colored dots on the map mean, you would have knowm that too

(which seems like a fault advertisement that they included in the map of available resorts)  I agree the map is confusing, but understand that the dots on the map and the map itself is not meant for you and me (resale buyers) the map is an advertisement designed to be shown to Wyndhams prospective customers that might buy directly from Wyndham> Maybe its my age, but again I learned a long time ago that ads have to be viewed with a little discretion. They dont always present the downside of any product.  I know the first car I bought was advertised with a pretty girl sitting in the front seat. When I went to pick it up however, the girl wasnt included and when I went to the Drive-Inn to pick up girls, in my new car, It didnt work there either. So I ask you was that a problem with the car and the advertising,or a problem with me?

I checked into Honolulu, they don't even have a resort.  There are two Club Wyndham resorts in Honolulu

Most of resorts, I have to book them 6 months or 8 months in advance to get the room on the week I wanted.  The good resort that I wanted, not even 9 months.  I don't even know when it will ever become available.  There are lots of times at lots of resorts that will not be available except at 10 months...and some for which you will need Advanced Reservation Priority. (and by the way lots of weeks that cost a whole lot more than 182000 points)  There are 500000 of us owners and only a limited number of units> No one can get what they want wnen they want it.. Thats the nature of a points based timeshare. You would have known this with a little due diligence before you bought anything> Timeshares are not for everyone, perhaps, not for you. Im sorry you waited until after committing to regular monthly maintenance fees to learn that

So, I ended up exchanging the 2015 to RCI, but (pooch!) RCI resorts are not great either.  I now have 180K in RCI and 180K for 2016 that I don't know what I should used them for. There are lots and lots of resorts in RCI, If you cant find one or two that work for you; shame on you>But back to my point that should be clear by now. The list of RCI resorts was available to you before you purchased.. a little due diligence would have shown you whats available before you purchased

I am trying to plan my family vacation 1 year ahead, which may has to be cancel (with penalty).  Wyndhams cancellation policy is really quite friendly to us owners, we can cancel without penalty, right up to 15 days before check in without penalty>  Timeshares, in my opinion work very well for folks that can plan way ahead or those that dont have to plan at all (old farts like me that  can pick up and go at the last minute if something that looks like fun becomes available)>> Folks tied to a school or work schedule not so much...at least thats my opinion

Also, I just learned that the RESALE points cannot be convert to Wyndham Reward points. I dot know what Wydham rewards points are or what they might be good for. I bought my Wyndham points for use at Wyndham resorts and from what I read here on TUG, thats the best use of Wyndham points. If its not clear,by now, let be be clear: I have no sympathy for someone that buys any product with out doing their due diligence.


It seems like the Wyhdham corporate is treating owners (especially the resale owners) with no respect.  Why does anyone even want to own the Wyndham TS?  Uhg!  I must be missing something and don't understand.  What do you do with all your millions of points? 

I get treated with the utmost respect by Wydham by the folks on Sea Harbor Drive and at the resorts. and Im a resale owner.  I have foumd in my long life that if I treat others with respect, thats what I get in return

Now regarding the folks that own millions of points> Painting with a really broad brush there are three general of owners when it comes to the size of our accounts>  From what I see the folks with small accounts uses them for their own vacations and those with large accounts use them for their own vacations and maybe rent a little to at least partially offset their maintenance fees, ant those with the really large accounts have made at least a part time vacation rental business out of what they own

Ive met folks that use their points to reserve 2 to 3 months vacation time rather than buying a second home> That was my goal when I started, I couldnt afford a second home, but i could afford 2.5 million  Wyndham points to give me 3 or 4 months in the Tennessee Hills,  away from the Florida summer heat> and another 3,5 million to rent to offset my maintenance fees. Turned out Im not doig the second home thing, but the rentals went so well I made a business out of it, Ive owned as many as 30 million points and am making more money in my 70th year, than Ive made at any time in my life. But thats me.( and a few others here on TUG) most folks I think use their points to provide vacation accommodations for their family>  

If Wyndham doesnt work for you sell it or give it away


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 15, 2016)

ronparise said:


> So, I ended up exchanging the 2015 to RCI, but (pooch!) RCI resorts are not great either.  I now have 180K in RCI and 180K for 2016 that I don't know what I should used them for. There are lots and lots of resorts in RCI, If you cant find one or two that work for you; shame on you>But back to my point that should be clear by now. The list of RCI resorts was available to you before you purchased.. a little due diligence would have shown you whats available before you purchased



I will also add, in agreeing with Ron that there is a plethora of resorts in RCI, a bit of advice since you have quite a few points deposited and you should get use of them. The inventory that appears in RCI is dependent on the deposit patterns of the resorts and systems that participate. Just because a particular resort or location isn't showing any availability right now doesn't mean that that resort or location will never show up. Maybe it was deposited and snatched up four months ago, or maybe it'll show up a week from now. 

The way to get the best use of your RCI deposit is to set up an ongoing search for what you want. The downside is that you can't necessarily just browse what's in there and find exactly what you want today. The upside is with a well-defined search, you are more likely to get the "good stuff" for the dates and location that you really want. And yes, you may need to set up that search 8, 12, even 18 months ahead of the dates that you plan to travel - welcome to timesharing. The best thing you can to do further this end is to pay the few bucks to become a TUG member and get access to the sightings forum. That's where people post when they spot the "good stuff" getting deposited into RCI/II and you can see what's available.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 15, 2016)

*Ron , Big Rob , Linda , Ty1on & all thanks for sharing*

I continue to learn from TUG members who openly share knowledge.
I will probably never (have to) buy Wyndham because I am learning who & how to rent from to go to NOLA ,Pompano Beach etc .( some day in the future )

I  now scan " new posts" everyday & read the ones that sound interesting .

Enjoy 2016 

We are 2 week in Puerto Vallarta in Feb. - then back to jobs & life
so no NOLA this spring


----------



## ronparise (Jan 15, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> then back to jobs & life
> so no NOLA this spring



If you really want to enjoy a timeshare ownership to the fullest, you gotta quit that "job" thing. My life is my timeshare ownership (and now the boat)


----------

